# Kings current best player???



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Who do you think is the current best player on the Kings team?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bibby is our heart now but I got to go with Peja as our best player since he is a scoring machine. He might not be playing that good right now but he has a reason for it and that reason is that he is playing injured. Wait until next year when he'll have the summer to heal and train and then you'll be talking about Peja as a league MVP. :yes:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Tough question because I think all the Kings players right now is the best since it's a TEAM thing. Each player needs each other's back to win. But I vote for who is the most important player right now for Kings instead of Best. My vote goes to Bibby because right now, he's the guy we're running most of our offense through (with Brad out). He's the "Steve Nash" for the Kings right now and I think if we lose Bibby, things will be much tougher than losing Miller because we will have no true PG!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> Tough question because I think all the Kings players right now is the best since it's a TEAM thing. Each player needs each other's back to win. But I vote for who is the most important player right now for Kings instead of Best. My vote goes to Bibby because right now, he's the guy we're running most of our offense through (with Brad out). He's the "Steve Nash" for the Kings right now and I think if we lose Bibby, things will be much tougher than losing Miller because we will have no true PG!


Yeah, you're right about Bibby. It would have been much tougher with him being injured and we probably would have been out of playoffs right now.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I think Bibby has giving us the ability to be in the playoffs right now, lifted our spirits. With all the injuries we had I wouldnt be suprised if some player might have not been giving out thier best effort, but Bibby stuck with it. As of now I voted for Peja as Kings best player because he seems to be rounding back into shape and Bibby does not need to have as much pressure to take this team into the playoffs anymore. Ones Brad gets back I have a feeling Peja will be more of a scoring threat and Kings will ones again be at the top :biggrin:.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Bibbys a great player and miller makes the player around him better but peja is just too amazing a scorer. I think the kings would be worse off minus bibby than minus peja but when pejas in the zone there arent many shots he cant hit.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Mike Bibby... He has been stiinkin it up lately, but regaurdless, he is our best player as of now, but Peja might overtake him soon.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Bibby, dont need to explain, hes just a great BB player.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I see that someone voted for "Other". I wonder who??? Cuttino? Brian? Thomas? Hmm...House? Kevin?? ...ERIK??


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Bibby. He looks to take the big shot.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Bibby. easily.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Twix said:


> I see that someone voted for "Other". I wonder who??? Cuttino? Brian? Thomas? Hmm...House? Kevin?? ...ERIK??


It was me :angel: And of course the best player on Kings is Darius Songaila :biggrin: 

I also love the job Mobley does for my fantasy team - hit that 3 Cat!!! :greatjob:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

I vote for Peja!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It gotta be Mike Bibby right now, he is carrying the team!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> It was me :angel: And of course the best player on Kings is Darius Songaila :biggrin:
> 
> I also love the job Mobley does for my fantasy team - hit that 3 Cat!!! :greatjob:


:laugh:

Should have known it's you.  :greatjob:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

If Peja can continue to elevate his game, it will be him. But right now, it is Bibby.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> If Peja can continue to elevate his game, it will be him. But right now, it is Bibby.


I agree...I also think if Pedja improves, he'll be the best. Just like last season!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> I agree...I also think if Pedja improves, he'll be the best. Just like last season!


And he better stay healthy otherwise we'll suck. :nonono:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

This has been a huge transition year for the Kings. And the one guy who has always been there thoughout all the trades and injuries has been Bibby. Peja is a great player but Bibby is the constant that keeps the Kings running.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> This has been a huge transition year for the Kings. And the one guy who has always been there thoughout all the trades and injuries has been Bibby. Peja is a great player but Bibby is the constant that keeps the Kings running.


Yeah, Bibby is for the Kings as important as Nash is for Phoenix. :yes:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, Bibby is for the Kings as important as Nash is for Phoenix. :yes:


lol not quite thhatt important. :biggrin:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> lol not quite thhatt important. :biggrin:


:laugh:

Oh, comon. Admit it. :groucho:


----------



## King of NY (Apr 11, 2005)

Peja is startign to play very well since the webber trade


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

King of NY said:


> Peja is startign to play very well since the webber trade


Yeah thats true but I think the injury he had didn't let him play. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> lol not quite thhatt important. :biggrin:


That can be true...because I think Kings can probably still win if Bibby missed a few games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> That can be true...because I think Kings can probably still win if Bibby missed a few games.


They probably would. :laugh:

Phoenix can't do crap without Nash. At least we can. :groucho:



Just playing with you KidCanada.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Phoenix can't do crap without Nash. At least we can. :groucho:


That's frighteningly true, though...but Bibby is pretty important for the Kings in the postseason. No guy has been more clutch than that guy, despite sucker punches by Kobe and what-not.


----------

